# What is a safe quantity to order?



## White WidowMaker (Apr 4, 2009)

Even though I don't need seeds (have WW), seeing all the other members here with their multi-strain orders is tempting me to order again.  I see some people order at least 4-10 kinds of seeds (assuming 10 seeds per pack), so this is quite a large order!

My question is when you order, do you really risk these large orders?  or do you order one at a time like I did?  And when I ordered I even requested they remove them from the original packaging and package in superstealth mode for more security.  Aren't you concerned that if you order e.g. 5 packages of seeds in original packaging that your customs will open it up and see you are ordering cannabis seeds?  At least if you ordered only one you could say someone made a mistake by sending to you or your address.

Please let me know.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 4, 2009)

This is why many of us use fake names, pay with prepaid credit cards, send to other addresses, ect. 

Also, you can't be held responsible for whats mailed to you untill you open it and decide to keep the contents, or shoot, the unabomber victims would also be accessories to his crime, ya know? OK extreme example, but yea, causetion is good, just don't let it debilitate your weed enjoyment, or make you pay 5 different shipping fees when you should have no danger in ordering your beans all at once...


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, but didn't quite understand your answer other than you use fake name and different address.  You didn't address the issue of quantity per package.

I guess I could request from the seedbank to ship them all separately and space them out so that they are not all sent all at once in one basket - don't keep all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha, sorry I didn't address the quantity because I think the quatity you want is just fine for one shipment. If you are nervous about putting all your eggs in one basket, then maybe divide it up into two shipments, but if you do more than that, you are gonna start payin ridiculous shipping charges. Also I have a friends house who I mail em to in exchange for a good bit of bud, that way if by some off chance they get a list of the shipping invoices from the seed retailer, my name wont be on it, all they would have is an address of my buddy who doesn't do crap.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 4, 2009)

I know theres quite a few guys here though that use their names and ship it right to their address though, cause its pretty a pretty safe thing to do, and for many, not worth the hassle of doin what I do.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 4, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Even though I don't need seeds (have WW), seeing all the other members here with their multi-strain orders is tempting me to order again.  I see some people order at least 4-10 kinds of seeds (assuming 10 seeds per pack), so this is quite a large order!
> 
> My question is when you order, do you really risk these large orders?  or do you order one at a time like I did?  And when I ordered I even requested they remove them from the original packaging and package in superstealth mode for more security.  Aren't you concerned that if you order e.g. 5 packages of seeds in original packaging that your customs will open it up and see you are ordering cannabis seeds?  At least if you ordered only one you could say someone made a mistake by sending to you or your address.
> 
> Please let me know.


 my first order was 10 strains they split it into 2 packs of 5 no probs.
but now i usually try to keep the orders small so if anything happens you dont loose big $$$. but i always got my order 100% delivery
and unless you have thousands of seeds the customs will not do much but empty your pack and send it to you empty with a Customs slip saying the were confiscated that there not legal in the U.S.
but research strains before you buy them. look for grow and smoke reports on them and get the best strains then all you will have to do is make some crosses and you will have thousands of seeds especially if you polly a good size fem and you will have all the genetics you and friends can grow:hubba:


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 4, 2009)

The server is slow, but not 20 minutes to show up slow...

Maybe YOU panicked.  I was as cool as a cat, only verbal and documenting here online as it happened.  There were fleeting moments of uncertainity as I awaited the verdict to see if she survived, but as cool as a cat (can be).


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 4, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> my first order was 10 strains they split it into 2 packs of 5 no probs.
> but now i usually try to keep the orders small so if anything happens you dont loose big $$$. but i always got my order 100% delivery
> and unless you have thousands of seeds the customs will not do much but empty your pack and send it to you empty with a Customs slip saying the were confiscated that there not legal in the U.S.
> but research strains before you buy them. look for grow and smoke reports on them and get the best strains then all you will have to do is make some crosses and you will have thousands of seeds especially if you polly a good size fem and you will have all the genetics you and friends can grow:hubba:


 
Thanks!  

I only paid 3 Euros for my postage/shipping-costs when I ordered the 10 WW.  I risked losing less, paid less for postage-&-handling, and the smaller size of the package did not arouse enough suspicion as I received the seeds in 7 days.

(EDIT:  was high while I posted below.  Decided to create a new thread for breeding journal):
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=446840


----------



## Newbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Wrong thread by any chance lol


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 4, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Wrong thread by any chance lol


 
Yeah, earlier I was reading this thread when I was getting high on WW, and then I went to go watch LIVE BUD PORN by examining my girls, and then I came back and posted a few replies including this one.  I am high, I guess I will create a new thread and edit that out with redirect.

...here it is:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...d.php?p=446840


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 4, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> I know theres quite a few guys here though that use their names and ship it right to their address though, cause its pretty a pretty safe thing to do, and for many, not worth the hassle of doin what I do.



That's what I did.


----------



## Dillan (Apr 5, 2009)

I like to order all the strains i'm interested in trying for the next year or so at the same time. in my mind i think is better sneak 1 package past customs then 5 or 6.


----------



## BlueSmoke (Apr 5, 2009)

I think you are fine ordering all at once.  Not only do you get them all at once, but depending on who you order from, you will likely get some seeds for free.  I would research the seedbank that you order from, and read what others have said about their experiences, and their packaging.  Also, check what their policy is if you don't get your package.  I paid a bit more for a the guarantee.

I just got an order from Attitude seedbank.  Arrived in the US, at my door in about 7 days.  Shipping was awesome...to the point that the wife opened the package, and called asking what it was.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 9, 2009)

Dillan said:
			
		

> I like to order all the strains i'm interested in trying for the next year or so at the same time. in my mind i think is better sneak 1 package past customs then 5 or 6.


 
im with Dillan, put yourself at risk as little as possible.  to me it looks worse if a small order is noticed then you are detected receiving several more.....hmmm the same # of beans but looks much worse, like having 7 grams packaged into 1 gm baggies, you went from simple Misdemeanor poss to Poss W/Intent to sell Felony. (yes, harsh laws in this gestapo state)

SSH


----------

